# Is this ok?



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, I don't usually come on this section as I do not have a horse! 
I just have a question about horses though! I live facing a field where a few horses are kept. It's been really bad snow where i live, for a few days now, and the horses haven't been taken inside at all. We can see them, and they just stand their in a huddle all the time. In the summer they are usually galloping around and look really happy. The snow here has been quite bad.
I don't know if horses are meant to stay out in this weather, so I came here for advice! Thanks


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

It is quite normal for horses to be outside in this weather, depending on the breed/type and or clip, they may or may not need rugs.


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

as long as they have food/water (hay if no grass visable)... and are not able to see ribs etc...

then yes its normal 



my pony is personally in at the moment as its far too wet and horrid, but she eats forage 24.7 0 which is what horses are designed to do 

hope that helps


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

hi 

if they are the hairy type of horse or horses with rugs on I would think they should be ok.

Just keep an eye that someone is putting out hay for them, if there is snow on the ground they may not be able to get to any grass and that any water is not frozen solid


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

It really does depend on type of horse, and if they have been out all winter with no rugs they should have built up a good coat. My lad comes in during the evening in the winter, mainly just to give his feet a break from the soggy mud, but he goes out during the day what ever the weather. Here is a photo of him in the snow, enjoying a break from mud


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

He is beautiful!


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

sadly although it's not ideal it's the situation for many horse owners with no access to stables, and no spring in sight. the horses will survive and spring will come (or so they tell me!)


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

All 3 of mine live out, they're rugged when it gets really cold but they have really thick winter coats, think it's more me worrying that gets them rugged  they have 2 stables which I put hay in for them overnight but they rarely go in tbh, they choose to stand huddled by the hedgerow instead.

The only time they seem to go in is if the aim is torrential but saying that my mare might stand near but I think I've only seen her inside a handful of times and even then her head and shoulders are out  she gets really stressed if you shut her in.

I figure they know how much of the weather they can handle


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Horses are naturally outdoor animals anyway, look at all the wild ponies that are out all year around. 

My boss currently has three horses out in the field, all three are Thoroughbreds. They're rugged though.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Doggiesrule100 said:


> Hi everyone, I don't usually come on this section as I do not have a horse!
> I just have a question about horses though! I live facing a field where a few horses are kept. It's been really bad snow where i live, for a few days now, and the horses haven't been taken inside at all. We can see them, and they just stand their in a huddle all the time. In the summer they are usually galloping around and look really happy. The snow here has been quite bad.
> I don't know if horses are meant to stay out in this weather, so I came here for advice! Thanks


If there is snow on the ground and no grass they should be getting some hay or haylage and also, preferably, a bucket of hard feed. Meal not 100% necessary if they have hay/haylage. Rugs not needed for hairy ponies but any finer types (Thoroughbred etc) benefit from one. Many horses dislike being stabled.


----------



## Matta (Mar 23, 2013)

Anyway I think it is better for them to have so shelter at least for the nights.


----------

